# Courtney Barnett - Sometimes I Sit and Think, and Sometimes I Just Sit



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love this album. It is filled with angst and attitude, fantastic delivery! I do think she lost something after this record though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've heard some of her music on WFUV. Very nice.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Wonderful artist. Have a listen to Aldous Harding singing Horizon and Nadia Reid singing Call The Days. 
Two more great antipodean singer/songwriters.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Also Emily Barker!


----------

